# logging on fix on page 2



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi
Is there a problem or is it just me, since the crash I have to log in every time I visit even if I tick the remember me box :?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

nope, fine for me.

only problem i have is that the 'view new posts' shows all posts since it came back up, not the new ones since i logged in last..... maybe related problem..?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

try deleting all board cookies at the bottom of the page - then log in again


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> try deleting all board cookies at the bottom of the page - then log in again


same problem here , i have tried deleting all board cookies but it's still the same :? this is on my MAC laptop running Safari , could it be a MAC thing ?

my windows laptop in work is fine

MARK


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

could be a mac problem my windows pc is fine apart from it seems to be displaying all new posts since the forum came back on line - i use this feature the most for obvious reasons - i cleared the cookies and its all working fine now.

if skiwhiz is a mac also then that would narrow the problem down


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Paul, tried that and deleting all cookies and history etc but still happening and at present I am using windows so none apple, will try with another laptop and the mac and see what happens and will let you know.
John

Have now tried with the sony laptop and still having same log on problem, wonder if I email for new reativation code may that help? ps done all of the above resets again.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

i'm no expert here but when i use my school pc it sometimes does this - this is due to the ip address changing with it being dynamic - or so i was told :? has you or Mark changed ISP or routers? just a thought


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

What I am finding is unless I log off after each session all posts since the last log off are regarded as new posts (even after 12 hours without a connection). If I log off at the end of a session then it works fine.

Using WinXP + Firefox


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Ikon66 said:


> i'm no expert here but when i use my school pc it sometimes does this - this is due to the ip address changing with it being dynamic - or so i was told :? has you or Mark changed ISP or routers? just a thought


No change to either, its not a major problem just a little irksome, so will persevere unless it becomes an issue for lots of users

thanks
john


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Yep. still the same. it seems it's not counting as logged off unless you physically log out.

new posts are anything from when i last physically pressed log out.....


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

skiwhiz said:


> Hi
> Is there a problem or is it just me, since the crash I have to log in every time I visit even if I tick the remember me box :?


Me too. Glad Im not the only one being annoyed by it :roll:

PC running Vista & firefox BTW.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> i'm no expert here but when i use my school pc it sometimes does this - this is due to the ip address changing with it being dynamic - or so i was told :? has you or Mark changed ISP or routers? just a thought


no changes at all :? , definatly on my mac only , the TTF i am assuming is not running at 100% yet so will wait and see

Mark


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi
Just checked on the mac and same problem, also when I log on now its showing a server error in application and runtime error so assuming thats a server fault at TTF end rather than with my ISP?

Oh fun 
john


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

skiwhiz said:


> Hi
> Just checked on the mac and same problem, also when I log on now its showing a server error in application and runtime error so assuming thats a server fault at TTF end rather than with my ISP?
> 
> Oh fun
> john


Exactly the same here

Mark


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

skiwhiz said:


> Hi
> Just checked on the mac and same problem, also when I log on now its showing a server error in application and runtime error so assuming thats a server fault at TTF end rather than with my ISP?
> 
> Oh fun
> john


server error etc is due to the ad banners not sorted yet


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Does that mean the forum isn't earning anything ????


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi All Mark has found out how to fix the logging on problem, delete forum from favourites list, log on to the forum and sign in and then save index page as new favourite and problem solved.


----------

